# more winery pics



## Bill B (Nov 17, 2006)

*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2006)

More empty carboys. Whats going on over there. I think thats illegal.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 17, 2006)

That's just wrong!!!!


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 17, 2006)

Fill em up..Fill em up.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2006)

What is that on top of the cabinet, a small fruit press? thats cool.
I"ve never seen one that small. That would be great to have.


----------



## Bill B (Nov 17, 2006)

Im working on all the above.. Yes Wade that is a small fruit press. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## smurfe (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks great Bill. I hope to taste some more of the wines you will soon be producing from your very fine winery. The finest Raspberry wine I ever tasted comes from there and I look forward to sampling it again! If you all notice those certificates on the wall, they are well deserved. I hope soon to have a winemaking area like yours. It is in the process and hope to be a reality in less than a year.


Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Nov 18, 2006)

Bill B said:


> Im working on all the above.. Yes Wade that is a small fruit press.
> <DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill




Is that the press you made yourself from PVC pipe? If I remember, you was telling me about that. I remember George having one inhis shop that was that size but if I remember it had a stainless barrel that was corrugated.


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 18, 2006)

Lookin' good Bill,


What's in the cabinet?


----------



## kutya (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow what a nosey bunch we are.... What are all the certificates for??? Maybe they are all college degrees??????


----------



## smurfe (Nov 19, 2006)

kutya said:


> Wow what a nosey bunch we are.... What are all the certificates for??? Maybe they are all college degrees??????




LOL, they look like awards from wine competitions to me.


Smurfe


----------



## OldWino1 (Nov 19, 2006)

yep its a sad day when the carboys are all empty if nothing else buld
aging they look so lonely under the table. but a great place for
making your wine. Have fun.


----------



## Bill B (Nov 19, 2006)

You are all too much. HA HA pkcook Istarted a RHUBARB and a PINOT NOIR which is in the fermenting box now. Smurfe is correct they are from wine competitions. and Smurfe I got plenty of Red Raspberry so you will get a chance to drink some more along with others. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

4 awards huh, congrats. Fermenting BOX? Please explain and show picture
Bill. Oh never mind, I forgot what that cabinet was, sorry.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------

